# 7MM RUM Owner Experiences?



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Been thinking of experimenting with the 7MM RUM, and yesterday an opportunity came up to pick one up at a reasonable price. Didn't hurt that it was my favorite Remington model, the now discontinued Left Hand 700 LSS, it was in excellent shape, and the Gun Manager threw in 64 rounds of Remington factory ammo to boot.

The trigger had all ready been set to 3.5 lbs and the bolt appears to have been lapped. All it needed was a thorough cleaning and to float the barrel, which I did last night. I took a ton of copper fouling out of the bore, and I suspect that someone traded it in because it quit grouping. Wish I had a dollar for every used rifle I bought that had been traded for this reason, and only needed the copper fouling removed to turn it into a tack driver!

Figured I would post up and ask any of you 7MM RUM Runners what your experience has been and if you have some loads to share...


----------



## runfrumu (Nov 12, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> Been thinking of experimenting with the 7MM RUM, and yesterday an opportunity came up to pick one up at a reasonable price. Didn't hurt that it was my favorite Remington model, the now discontinued Left Hand 700 LSS, it was in excellent shape, and the Gun Manager threw in 64 rounds of Remington factory ammo to boot.
> 
> The trigger had all ready been set to 3.5 lbs and the bolt appears to have been lapped. All it needed was a thorough cleaning and to float the barrel, which I did last night. I took a ton of copper fouling out of the bore, and I suspect that someone traded it in because it quit grouping. Wish I had a dollar for every used rifle I bought that had been traded for this reason, and only needed the copper fouling removed to turn it into a tack driver!
> 
> Figured I would post up and ask any of you 7MM RUM Runners what your experience has been and if you have some loads to share...


i have the exact same rifle in 7mm RUM, left-handed and all. i just saw this post while searching for the r3 recoil pad to get for it. i got mine for 600 with a simmons aetec scope so not too bad a deal. gun kicks quite a bit but it is very very accurate. mine seems to have some trigger work done as it is a few onces below 2 pounds, but is very nice and breaks very clean. it does kick quite a bit and ammo is a pain to find sometimes, but i wouldnt trade it for anything. i love the gray laminate stocks.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Terminator, mine's a re-barreled 7mm mag. and it shoots very well with 175gr bullets. I haven't found the right burn rate of powder yet to get velocities that better the STW by much with 140's and 160's, but I can get 3300fps with 175gr Partitions and an old supply of H-870.

My gunsmith has that rifle right now, and it will come back with a .257 Wby barrel to go with it, and he's cutting the barrel back to 26" (from 28")while he's got the 7UM barrel, so I probably won't get 3300 anymore, but it will still be fast enough!

MAN that rifle kicks! My under 7lb .338 with 250gr Partitions is more comfortable to shoot than that rifle for some reason!

Save your money for powder. A pound doesn't last long @ 90-100grs per shot!


----------

